# ? Temp. Füllstandermittlung 2PT100 1 Wasserspeicher



## mbaum (15 August 2009)

Hi an alle,
sorry bin Anfänger.

weis nicht wie ich eine Temperaturfüllstand in % berechnen soll.

Der Wasserspeicher hat 2 PT100 unten und oben und ca 2000l.

Ich realisiere es mit einem CX1000 von Beckhoff.

bin dankbar wenn Ihr mir den richtigen Lösungsansatz geben könntet.

Ich arbeite gerne mit ST oder FUP  AWL geht auch.


danke


----------



## Paule (15 August 2009)

mbaum schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> sorry bin Anfänger.
> 
> weis nicht wie ich eine Temperaturfüllstand in % berechnen soll.
> ...


wie jetzt? 
Temperatur und Füllstand sind zwei Einheiten die Du wohl schlecht miteinander verbinden kannst.
Willst Du jede Einheit separat in Prozent umrechnen?
Wie wird der Füllstand ermittelt? Druck, Sonde, Schall?


----------



## mbaum (15 August 2009)

*Hi Paule ? Temp. Füllstandermittlung 2PT100 1 Wasserspeicher*

Danke für deine Antwort.

Habe mich vielleicht schlecht ausgdrückt.

Ich möchte die Temperatur mit 2 PT100 in eine Prozentzahl angeben,

da Wasser ja oben immer wärmer ist als unten ist.

ALSO TEMPERATURAUFLADUNG IN %


----------



## eYe (15 August 2009)

Und was genau willst du nun angeben?

1) Temperatur_oben in Bezug auf Temperatur_unten?
2) Temperatur_unten in Bezug auf Temperatur_oben?
3) Beide Temperaturen in Bezug auf einen Vergleichswert?
4) Abweichung von Temp_oben zu Temp_unten?
5) Abweichung von Temp_unten zu Temp_oben?
6) was anderes?


z.B.:

Temp_oben = 56°C
Temp_unten = 52°C
Vergleichswert = 100°C

1) Temperatur_oben entspricht 107,7% von Temperatur_unten.
2) Temperatur_unten entspricht 92,9 % von Temperatur_oben.
3) Temperatur_oben = 56% und Temperatur _unten = 52% ^^
4) Temp_unten ist 7,1% kälter als Temp_oben
5) Temp_oben ist 7,7% wärmer als Temp_unten
6) k.A.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuchs mal:

er hat einen 2000l Pufferspeicher, der oben und unten einen PT100 hat.

Der Puffer hat einen nutzbaren Temperaturbereich von 40°C bis 85°C.

Nun will er einfach anzeigen, zu wieviel % der Puffer "gefüllt" ist.


Anhand der Erfahrungen mit meiner Heizung (Holzkessel mit 2000l Puffervolumen) behaupte ich jetzt mal, daß das nicht funktionieren wird, weil man nicht weiß, wie die Temperatur zwischen den Fühlern ist.
So aus dem Bauch raus, würde ich sagen, daß man für eine saubere "Füllstandsanzeige" >5 Fühler braucht



MfG


----------



## mbaum (15 August 2009)

Ja ich kann schlecht erklären "" bin ertappt""
ich möchte
Temp_oben = 56°C
Temp_unten = 52°C
Vergleichswert = 100°C

Ziel ist es eine Scala mit Temp 0- 100% anzuzeigen.
(blau - roter Farbumschlag in Visu)
                  ______
                 |        |
                 |        |
     Temp o -         |
                 |        |
                 |        |
                  |        |
                 |        |
      Temp u -         |
                  |        |
                  |        |
                   ------  



2 Snsoren ergeben Temperaturstatus von x% vom Speicher ,wenn gesammter Speicher 100°Grad C ^100% hat.

danke für eure Hilfe

MFG Markus


----------



## jackjones (15 August 2009)

Ich würde das Delta ausrechnen und dann vom Wert des oberen Sensors abziehen.

 temp_oben 
-temp_unten
=Delta t

 temp_oben
-delta t
=Status in %




ODer einfach die Temperaturen in der Visu anzeigen, und dann Farbumschläge ab bestimmten temp. Werten nehmen....


ISt das so vom Kunden gefordert?


----------



## TommyG (15 August 2009)

'Pufferstatus'

Das einzig 'sinvolle' was ich mir zu Deiner Beschreibung denken kann ist:

Q= m x k x Delta T
Q= 2000l x 4,19 kJ x K/ kg x Delta T

auf Deine Situation: 
Was ist die Minimaltemperatur des Speichers?
Was ist die Maximaltemperatur des Speichers?
Wird der Kesel umgewälzt?
Wie wird der Speicher 'aufgeladen'?

Die Energie, welche aus dem Speicher entnomen werden kann ist ja dein Delta T x m, die 4,19kJ x K/ kg ändern sich ja nicht...

Als 'lernendes System könntest du beim 'Initialisieren' die Temperaturen min und max auf den aktualwert setzen. Wenn die Temperatur dann tiefer wird, wird der Min Wert neu gespeichert, wenn die max temperatur dann höher wird, dann wird halt die neue Max Temperatur gespeichert.

Mit der Sufu, Begriffe analogwert skalieren, Datenbaustein wert speichern findest du gute Tips hier, wie dies umzusetzten ist/ wäre...

Als Ergenis käme dann eine rot/ blauer Balken heraus, der zwischen der min und der Max temperatur 0- 100% macht und idr die 'Aufladung' aneigt. 

Ich würde zu den Temperaturen noch die Energien berechnen und anzeigen lassen. Als Temperatur würde ich einen gemittelten Wert nehmen. Da wird uns ja auf 0- 100% beziehen könntest du die werte oben/ unten einlesen, addieren und durch 2 teilen. Es wird zwar nur eine 'Hausnummer' sein, aber wenn Du 'wirkungsgrad', 'Wärmeübertragungsvrluste' und so mit einbeziehst, könnte diese 'Ladeanzeige' ein schönes Spielzeug sein. Vllt wertest Du dann noch Laufzeiten, Temperaturen, Durchflüsse und Trends aus, dann reicht es für nen Öko-dipl ing 



Greetz, Tom


----------



## mbaum (19 August 2009)

*Danke für eure Beschreibungen*

:s12: ich versuche das EIN und ANDERE in meiner CX1000 Steuerung an zu wenden.

DANKE DANKE ...:TOOL:


----------



## Oberchefe (2 September 2009)

jackjones schrieb:


> Ich würde das Delta ausrechnen und dann vom Wert des oberen Sensors abziehen.
> 
> temp_oben
> -temp_unten
> ...



Dann könnte man verkürzt schreiben:
Status in % = temp_unten


----------

